# Energy Drinks based on Iconic Superhero Characters!!!



## ricky01 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey der, I used Hero Energy Drink last night n it was awsome! Nice taste and instant energy that helped me woke in the night....


----------



## Erinny (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi Ricky and welcome to DC. I don't mean to differ with you, but I'm under the impression that those energy drinks aren't all that good for you. In fact my doctor strongly advises against them. She told me that there is a reason for being low on energy and it's best to get medically checked out rather than to resort to those.
I could be wrong though. Does anyone else have an opinion on these drinks?


----------



## GB (Jan 21, 2009)

I share your opinion Erinny.


----------



## PieSusan (Jan 21, 2009)

So do I.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Jan 21, 2009)

now if they would just come up with an energy drink based on chefs

like Bobby Flay's "Ribs in a Can"

Or Julia Child's "Coq Au Vin - Power Beverage"

UGHH all those energy drinks are gross.. I ll stick with the original.. Coffee


----------



## GB (Jan 21, 2009)

PanchoHambre said:


> now if they would just come up with an energy drink based on chefs
> 
> like Bobby Flay's "Ribs in a Can"
> 
> Or Julia Child's "Coq Au Vin - Power Beverage"


Just check out Jones sodas during the holidays. While I have not seen the above flavors I have seen turkey and gravy among others.


----------



## Erinny (Jan 21, 2009)

I haven't tried any, but "Ribs in a Can" would be one I'd try.


----------

